# Blue eyes



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Ketesh was posing all pretty for me so I couldn't resist.


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh my gosh, beautiful eyes and cat! Do you have red-eye filter on your camera?


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

yes I do, but I just don't use the flash anymore. I always use natural light or lamps. It gives me enough light without getting that green-eyed kitty look. (or red depending on the angle)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She looks like a drawing I did, cool! 8) :lol:


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

What GORGEOUS huge eyes!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Gorgeous cat! I'm soooo developing a weak spot for blue-eyed pointed tabbies!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a beauty! I never use flash anymore either unless it's completely dark. Natural light makes the picture so much prettier


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh such a stunning cat!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

gorgeous!!! i love blue-eyed cats.. is he a color-point/lynx-point?


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

She's actually a Siamese/tabby mix. By her colors I would guess that one of her parents was a seal or blue point.

Here's my other Siamese/tabby mix. Her mom was a purebread seal point siamese.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

siamese/tabby mix is actually what RarePuss was referring too I think -- the name for a pointed cat with tabby stripes in the points is "lynx point."


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh ok Oops  I'm still learning all the point names.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> siamese/tabby mix is actually what RarePuss was referring too I think -- the name for a pointed cat with tabby stripes in the points is "lynx point."


yes! thanks for correcting me too, i'm learning as well


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh Marina, I think you had it right. Colorpoint is used sometimes too, usually with certain breeds like oriental and a few others -- it really depends, but they both mean the same thing. Just like some associations say "torbie" and some say "patched tabby."


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Love the eyes!


----------

